

Ask HN: Suggestions for fun side projects - Nib

I&#x27;m getting bored since a few days. I have 2 more days full of free time, so I&#x27;m wondering if there&#x27;s something someone wants me to make for them. Maybe something that&#x27;ll be useful to me as well, and others in the community ?
======
tacone
You perhaps should give some hints on your field of expertise: webapps? phone
apps? embedded programming? droids?

~~~
Nib
I mean, I'm looking to learn, so, even if you give me a project which I don't
know anything about, I'll be happier...

Otherwise, I'm a competitive programmer(algorithms and stuff), but I did do
web development a year or so back...

~~~
akg_67
If you know algorithms well, create a visual simulator for algorithms. Take a
user input and then display the results from each step of algorithm visually
to people who want to learn algorithm. Most algorithm books show the steps
with boxes etc, build them dynamically and displays the changes user input
goes through during each step.

~~~
seaneking
This would be awesome. One of my favourite articles of recent is
[http://bost.ocks.org/mike/algorithms/](http://bost.ocks.org/mike/algorithms/)
which covers this kind of thing.

------
a3n
Make a prototype of Young Lady's Illustrated Primer:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Diamond_Age#Plot_summary](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Diamond_Age#Plot_summary)

------
farewell
If you already have webcam floating around you can tackle with OpenCV to do
your own gesture handler.

